# Yamaha HTR-6160 HDMI issue



## tercex11 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am trying to setup my Yamaha HTR-6160 receiver and I am having an issue with one of the HDMI input ports. When I select the DVD input it is not looking at the HDMI port. The other HDMI port seems to work just fine when I select tv, but not he DVD HDMI port. 

Does anyone know if there is something I need to set so the HDMI video works when selecting the DVD.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Regards,
Randy


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Randy and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

Have you set your DVD player to output via HDMI? or it could possibly be a dodgy HDMI port, I would try it on different ports to see if it works OK?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I think John is on the right track and agree with him.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Randy,

In addition to checking the DVD players output settings as the others have said. 

I would also go into the 6160's *MANUAL SETUP* menu; 
select Option #4 *INPUT MENU*, 
then select Item *F) DVD* and,
verify the HDMI input/output assignment is correct. See page 93 of the manual for more info.

If the DVD input source is not assigned to the DVD HDMI port (#1), adjust it accordingly.

If the I/O Assignment menu display is confusing, go look at Item *G) DTV/CBL* since you know that one is set up correctly for using the DTV/CBL HDMI port #2. 

Keep in mind the two sources (TV and DVD) must be set to different HDMI ports (#1 and #2).

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the above suggestions dont fix it Sadly it could also be the HDCP handshake issue that many people face. Particularly with yamaha receivers. I personally know three people who have different models of Yamaha receivers that simply will not display video over HDMI from a Bluray or DVD player.
You may have to resort to using component.


----------

